# BSOD help Windows 7 64 bit



## HardTrance9 (Feb 8, 2014)

Over the last months I have had different BSOD's. I have little time have not been really been able 

to post information, but today I have some time finally (plus getting tired of it).

Could you help me out identifying what the driver, hardware, problem is?

Thanks so much in advance!

Info:

Gaming Laptop, ASUS G53JW-A1, not added any hardware since purchased.

Windows 7 64 bit

I have:

- ran memtest, no errors
- chkdsk, no errors
- defrag


This is the info. I could get from a program where it shows all the history from 2011 for every 

BSOD I believe. Top is the most recent one, bottom the initial one (sorry for the long log file):



```
==================================================
Dump File         : 020714-38142-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 07/02/2014 09:56:40 p.m.
Bug Check String  : BAD_POOL_CALLER
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000c2
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000007
Parameter 2       : 00000000`0000109b
Parameter 3       : 00000000`0c332f38
Parameter 4       : fffffa80`0c71f910
Caused By Driver  : fltmgr.sys
Caused By Address : fltmgr.sys+25377
File Description  : Microsoft Filesystem Filter Manager
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\020714-38142-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 298,456
Dump File Time    : 07/02/2014 09:58:33 p.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 020114-29515-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 01/02/2014 08:23:44 p.m.
Bug Check String  : NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000024
Parameter 1       : 00000000`001904fb
Parameter 2       : fffff880`0e9958d8
Parameter 3       : fffff880`0e995130
Parameter 4       : fffff880`016b4e27
Caused By Driver  : Ntfs.sys
Caused By Address : Ntfs.sys+9be27
File Description  : NT File System Driver
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\020114-29515-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 297,592
Dump File Time    : 01/02/2014 08:25:54 p.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 013114-45365-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 31/01/2014 12:10:03 a.m.
Bug Check String  : BAD_POOL_CALLER
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000c2
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000007
Parameter 2       : 00000000`0000109b
Parameter 3       : 00000000`101591b8
Parameter 4       : fffffa80`0c418a00
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.18247 (win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\013114-45365-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 297,568
Dump File Time    : 31/01/2014 12:13:04 a.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 012914-59436-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 29/01/2014 09:44:41 p.m.
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : fffffa7f`8f013e1e
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000008
Parameter 3       : fffffa7f`8f013e1e
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000007
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.18247 (win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\012914-59436-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 298,568
Dump File Time    : 29/01/2014 09:47:01 p.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 012114-55427-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 21/01/2014 08:00:25 p.m.
Bug Check String  : CACHE_MANAGER
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000034
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00050853
Parameter 2       : fffff880`0374d508
Parameter 3       : fffff880`0374cd60
Parameter 4       : fffff800`042eaa6d
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.18247 (win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\012114-55427-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 295,184
Dump File Time    : 21/01/2014 08:03:19 p.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 010614-44070-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 06/01/2014 11:53:42 p.m.
Bug Check String  : NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000024
Parameter 1       : 00000000`001904fb
Parameter 2       : fffff880`0373f8d8
Parameter 3       : fffff880`0373f130
Parameter 4       : fffff880`016d8e27
Caused By Driver  : Ntfs.sys
Caused By Address : Ntfs.sys+9be27
File Description  : NT File System Driver
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\010614-44070-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 298,280
Dump File Time    : 06/01/2014 11:56:23 p.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 010414-52931-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 04/01/2014 06:51:13 p.m.
Bug Check String  : BAD_POOL_HEADER
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000019
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000020
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`0ce3f890
Parameter 3       : fffffa80`0ce3f8b0
Parameter 4       : 00000000`04020016
Caused By Driver  : NETIO.SYS
Caused By Address : NETIO.SYS+a267
File Description  : Network I/O Subsystem
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.18327 (win7sp1_gdr.131125-2337)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\010414-52931-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 297,720
Dump File Time    : 04/01/2014 06:53:21 p.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 010214-63352-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 02/01/2014 10:23:30 p.m.
Bug Check String  : NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000024
Parameter 1       : 00000000`001904fb
Parameter 2       : fffff880`0e99d8d8
Parameter 3       : fffff880`0e99d130
Parameter 4       : fffff880`016d0e27
Caused By Driver  : Ntfs.sys
Caused By Address : Ntfs.sys+9be27
File Description  : NT File System Driver
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\010214-63352-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 298,272
Dump File Time    : 02/01/2014 10:26:36 p.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 123113-52681-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 31/12/2013 10:16:24 a.m.
Bug Check String  : BAD_POOL_HEADER
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000019
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000020
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`107adae0
Parameter 3       : fffffa80`107adb40
Parameter 4       : 00000000`04060004
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.18247 (win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\123113-52681-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 298,624
Dump File Time    : 31/12/2013 10:19:26 a.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 122713-43399-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 27/12/2013 01:05:39 a.m.
Bug Check String  : NO_MORE_IRP_STACK_LOCATIONS
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000035
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`12a14330
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.18247 (win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\122713-43399-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 298,560
Dump File Time    : 27/12/2013 01:07:55 a.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 113013-70200-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 30/11/2013 09:00:36 a.m.
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1       : fffffa84`0a2a8a08
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : fffff880`0e07a7cd
Caused By Driver  : IDSvia64.sys
Caused By Address : IDSvia64.sys+527cd
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\113013-70200-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 297,720
Dump File Time    : 30/11/2013 09:03:41 a.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 112513-47268-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 25/11/2013 06:45:40 p.m.
Bug Check String  : BAD_POOL_HEADER
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000019
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000020
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`13515a80
Parameter 3       : fffffa80`13515b40
Parameter 4       : 00000000`040c0002
Caused By Driver  : fltmgr.sys
Caused By Address : fltmgr.sys+25377
File Description  : Microsoft Filesystem Filter Manager
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\112513-47268-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 302,936
Dump File Time    : 25/11/2013 06:48:10 p.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 111313-66472-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 13/11/2013 11:48:41 p.m.
Bug Check String  : SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000003b
Parameter 1       : 00000000`c0000005
Parameter 2       : fffff800`043baa9b
Parameter 3       : fffff880`0e880da0
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.18247 (win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\111313-66472-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 296,808
Dump File Time    : 13/11/2013 11:51:13 p.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 110913-63804-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 09/11/2013 12:43:40 a.m.
Bug Check String  : NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000024
Parameter 1       : 00000000`001904fb
Parameter 2       : fffff880`0b60d8d8
Parameter 3       : fffff880`0b60d130
Parameter 4       : fffff880`016f9eaf
Caused By Driver  : Ntfs.sys
Caused By Address : Ntfs.sys+9beaf
File Description  : NT File System Driver
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\110913-63804-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 298,568
Dump File Time    : 09/11/2013 12:46:58 a.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 110413-93179-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 04/11/2013 07:35:30 p.m.
Bug Check String  : REFERENCE_BY_POINTER
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000018
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`0e83e958
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 4       : ffffffff`ffffffff
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.18247 (win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\110413-93179-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 298,560
Dump File Time    : 04/11/2013 07:38:55 p.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 101713-35303-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 17/10/2013 08:05:33 p.m.
Bug Check String  : NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000024
Parameter 1       : 00000000`001904fb
Parameter 2       : fffff880`0374d8d8
Parameter 3       : fffff880`0374d130
Parameter 4       : fffff880`016e0e27
Caused By Driver  : Ntfs.sys
Caused By Address : Ntfs.sys+9be27
File Description  : NT File System Driver
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\101713-35303-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 298,568
Dump File Time    : 17/10/2013 08:08:09 p.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 101413-65692-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 14/10/2013 08:29:31 a.m.
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1       : fffffa84`0a859a08
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : fffff880`048524bd
Caused By Driver  : IDSvia64.sys
Caused By Address : IDSvia64.sys+524bd
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\101413-65692-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 298,568
Dump File Time    : 14/10/2013 08:32:40 a.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 100313-40965-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 03/10/2013 09:39:20 p.m.
Bug Check String  : BAD_POOL_HEADER
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000019
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000020
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`0e886800
Parameter 3       : fffffa80`0e886930
Parameter 4       : 00000000`04130002
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+75b80
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.18247 (win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+75b80
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\100313-40965-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 298,264
Dump File Time    : 03/10/2013 09:42:01 p.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 100113-45162-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 01/10/2013 06:36:46 p.m.
Bug Check String  : BAD_POOL_HEADER
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000019
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000020
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`0c78cc10
Parameter 3       : fffffa80`0c78d3f0
Parameter 4       : 00000000`147e9318
Caused By Driver  : SYMEFA64.SYS
Caused By Address : SYMEFA64.SYS+2119
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+75b80
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\100113-45162-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 298,552
Dump File Time    : 01/10/2013 06:39:13 p.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 092713-85394-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 27/09/2013 10:23:35 a.m.
Bug Check String  : NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000024
Parameter 1       : 00000000`001904fb
Parameter 2       : fffff880`114dc6e8
Parameter 3       : fffff880`114dbf40
Parameter 4       : fffff880`016e1a8b
Caused By Driver  : Ntfs.sys
Caused By Address : Ntfs.sys+9da8b
File Description  : NT File System Driver
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+75b80
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\092713-85394-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 302,704
Dump File Time    : 27/09/2013 10:26:33 a.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 092313-46847-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 23/09/2013 07:46:20 p.m.
Bug Check String  : BAD_POOL_CALLER
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000c2
Parameter 1       : 00000000`0000000b
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`10f2dbc0
Parameter 3       : 00000000`10f2dbc0
Parameter 4       : fffffa80`10f2dc50
Caused By Driver  : fltmgr.sys
Caused By Address : fltmgr.sys+25377
File Description  : Microsoft Filesystem Filter Manager
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+75b80
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\092313-46847-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 298,568
Dump File Time    : 23/09/2013 07:48:20 p.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 091713-81214-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 17/09/2013 09:41:02 p.m.
Bug Check String  : BAD_POOL_HEADER
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000019
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000020
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`0e270730
Parameter 3       : fffffa80`0e2707b0
Parameter 4       : 00000000`04080002
Caused By Driver  : fltmgr.sys
Caused By Address : fltmgr.sys+23178
File Description  : Microsoft Filesystem Filter Manager
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+75b80
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\091713-81214-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 298,512
Dump File Time    : 17/09/2013 09:44:47 p.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 081913-33618-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 19/08/2013 10:54:11 p.m.
Bug Check String  : BAD_POOL_HEADER
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000019
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000020
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`07453940
Parameter 3       : fffffa80`074539c0
Parameter 4       : 00000000`04080010
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+75b80
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.18247 (win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+75b80
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\081913-33618-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 286,136
Dump File Time    : 19/08/2013 10:56:17 p.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 062913-46535-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 29/06/2013 08:27:17 a.m.
Bug Check String  : SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code    : 0x1000007e
Parameter 1       : ffffffff`c0000005
Parameter 2       : fffff880`05b9707b
Parameter 3       : fffff880`099eb388
Parameter 4       : fffff880`099eabe0
Caused By Driver  : nvlddmkm.sys
Caused By Address : nvlddmkm.sys+185070
File Description  : NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 314.22
Product Name      : NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 314.22
Company           : NVIDIA Corporation
File Version      : 9.18.13.1422
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : nvlddmkm.sys+18507b
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\062913-46535-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 266,320
Dump File Time    : 29/06/2013 08:29:22 a.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 052313-43181-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 23/05/2013 07:42:33 p.m.
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000000a
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000028
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : fffff800`0366c69a
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+75c00
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.18247 (win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+75c00
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\052313-43181-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 293,568
Dump File Time    : 23/05/2013 07:45:08 p.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 051413-54959-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 14/05/2013 05:44:36 p.m.
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000000a
Parameter 1       : 00000001`00060010
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : fffff800`037161bc
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+75c00
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.18247 (win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+75c00
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\051413-54959-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 293,568
Dump File Time    : 14/05/2013 05:46:49 p.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 042813-42042-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 28/04/2013 08:26:55 a.m.
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`10ee4f40
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 3       : fffff800`0367bde8
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+75c00
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.18247 (win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+75c00
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\042813-42042-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 293,464
Dump File Time    : 28/04/2013 08:29:52 a.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 042213-43181-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 22/04/2013 08:37:34 p.m.
Bug Check String  : BAD_POOL_HEADER
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000019
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000020
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`0c512c20
Parameter 3       : fffffa80`0c512ce0
Parameter 4       : 00000000`040c0002
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+75c00
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.18247 (win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+75c00
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\042213-43181-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 287,168
Dump File Time    : 22/04/2013 08:39:45 p.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 040613-48141-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 06/04/2013 09:54:06 a.m.
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`16c251c0
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 3       : fffff800`036bae28
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+75c40
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.18247 (win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+75c40
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\040613-48141-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 293,504
Dump File Time    : 06/04/2013 09:56:24 a.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 021213-41106-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 12/02/2013 08:37:02 p.m.
Bug Check String  : BAD_POOL_HEADER
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000019
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000020
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`0c53ecc0
Parameter 3       : fffffa80`0c53edf0
Parameter 4       : 00000000`04130006
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+75c40
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.18247 (win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+75c40
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\021213-41106-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 284,824
Dump File Time    : 12/02/2013 08:38:50 p.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 012013-36769-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 20/01/2013 10:06:05 a.m.
Bug Check String  : NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000024
Parameter 1       : 00000000`001904fb
Parameter 2       : fffff880`0374d198
Parameter 3       : fffff880`0374c9f0
Parameter 4       : fffff880`016ed0b7
Caused By Driver  : Ntfs.sys
Caused By Address : Ntfs.sys+9d0b7
File Description  : NT File System Driver
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7efc0
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\012013-36769-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 293,608
Dump File Time    : 20/01/2013 10:07:49 a.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 122812-27986-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 28/12/2012 09:21:01 a.m.
Bug Check String  : SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000003b
Parameter 1       : 00000000`c0000005
Parameter 2       : fffff880`01a2bd33
Parameter 3       : fffff880`08bf1b20
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : tcpip.sys
Caused By Address : tcpip.sys+1bd33
File Description  : TCP/IP Driver
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7efc0
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\122812-27986-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 293,552
Dump File Time    : 28/12/2012 09:23:21 a.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 100312-37440-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 03/10/2012 08:22:52 a.m.
Bug Check String  : SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code    : 0x1000007e
Parameter 1       : ffffffff`c0000005
Parameter 2       : fffff800`036adf8d
Parameter 3       : fffff880`035d2888
Parameter 4       : fffff880`035d20e0
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+91f8d
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.18247 (win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+91f8d
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\100312-37440-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 293,560
Dump File Time    : 03/10/2012 08:24:51 a.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 090812-31683-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 08/09/2012 05:02:01 p.m.
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`150ac1c0
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 3       : fffff800`036d83a8
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7f1c0
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.18247 (win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7f1c0
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\090812-31683-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 293,504
Dump File Time    : 08/09/2012 05:03:55 p.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 082112-34413-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 21/08/2012 02:06:58 p.m.
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1       : fffffa84`0ac2da08
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : fffff880`0e274e65
Caused By Driver  : IDSvia64.sys
Caused By Address : IDSvia64.sys+4fe65
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7f1c0
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\082112-34413-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 293,568
Dump File Time    : 21/08/2012 02:08:57 p.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 081912-32791-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 19/08/2012 08:49:53 a.m.
Bug Check String  : BAD_POOL_HEADER
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000019
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000020
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`121e00f0
Parameter 3       : fffffa80`121e01c0
Parameter 4       : 00000000`040d000f
Caused By Driver  : NETIO.SYS
Caused By Address : NETIO.SYS+d35b
File Description  : Network I/O Subsystem
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.18327 (win7sp1_gdr.131125-2337)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7f1c0
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\081912-32791-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 293,584
Dump File Time    : 19/08/2012 08:52:19 a.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 080512-37580-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 05/08/2012 10:35:37 a.m.
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`103b41c0
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 3       : fffff800`036913a8
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7f1c0
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.18247 (win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7f1c0
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\080512-37580-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 293,680
Dump File Time    : 05/08/2012 10:37:54 a.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 072912-37393-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 29/07/2012 02:23:54 p.m.
Bug Check String  : SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000003b
Parameter 1       : 00000000`c0000005
Parameter 2       : fffff800`039f224d
Parameter 3       : fffff880`06688e70
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : fltmgr.sys
Caused By Address : fltmgr.sys+4903
File Description  : Microsoft Filesystem Filter Manager
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7f1c0
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\072912-37393-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 294,040
Dump File Time    : 29/07/2012 02:26:26 p.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 050612-33805-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 06/05/2012 09:28:02 p.m.
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 4       : fffff880`04fa50f2
Caused By Driver  : tdx.sys
Caused By Address : tdx.sys+130f2
File Description  : TDI Translation Driver
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17514 (win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc80
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\050612-33805-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 293,504
Dump File Time    : 06/05/2012 09:29:47 p.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 041412-28470-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 14/04/2012 09:03:19 a.m.
Bug Check String  : BAD_POOL_HEADER
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000019
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000003
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`0b537df0
Parameter 3       : fffffa80`06d1b6f0
Parameter 4       : fffffa80`0b537df0
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc80
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.18247 (win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc80
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\041412-28470-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 293,504
Dump File Time    : 14/04/2012 09:05:38 a.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 040312-31777-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 03/04/2012 09:45:08 a.m.
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : ffffffff`ffffffef
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 3       : fffff800`037c9dd3
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cd40
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.18247 (win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7cd40
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\040312-31777-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 293,528
Dump File Time    : 03/04/2012 09:46:38 a.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 013012-30310-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 30/01/2012 10:48:16 a.m.
Bug Check String  : NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000024
Parameter 1       : 00000000`001904fb
Parameter 2       : fffff880`0f1758d8
Parameter 3       : fffff880`0f175130
Parameter 4       : fffff880`016c0027
Caused By Driver  : Ntfs.sys
Caused By Address : Ntfs.sys+9d027
File Description  : NT File System Driver
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\013012-30310-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 293,560
Dump File Time    : 30/01/2012 10:49:49 a.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 012912-36691-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 29/01/2012 03:36:07 a.m.
Bug Check String  : NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000024
Parameter 1       : 00000000`001904fb
Parameter 2       : fffff880`037548d8
Parameter 3       : fffff880`03754130
Parameter 4       : fffff880`016ed027
Caused By Driver  : Ntfs.sys
Caused By Address : Ntfs.sys+9d027
File Description  : NT File System Driver
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\012912-36691-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 293,616
Dump File Time    : 29/01/2012 03:37:41 a.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 120511-30326-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 05/12/2011 10:15:13 a.m.
Bug Check String  : NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000024
Parameter 1       : 00000000`001904fb
Parameter 2       : fffff880`134988d8
Parameter 3       : fffff880`13498130
Parameter 4       : fffff880`016b7027
Caused By Driver  : Ntfs.sys
Caused By Address : Ntfs.sys+9d027
File Description  : NT File System Driver
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\120511-30326-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 293,472
Dump File Time    : 05/12/2011 10:16:44 a.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 112011-30966-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 20/11/2011 02:22:22 p.m.
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1       : fffffa84`0a930a08
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : fffff880`04cc99c7
Caused By Driver  : IDSvia64.sys
Caused By Address : IDSvia64.sys+4c9c7
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\112011-30966-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 297,392
Dump File Time    : 20/11/2011 02:23:55 p.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 110111-30607-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 01/11/2011 09:07:49 a.m.
Bug Check String  : BAD_POOL_HEADER
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000019
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000022
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.18247 (win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\110111-30607-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 293,672
Dump File Time    : 01/11/2011 09:09:32 a.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 103011-22791-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 30/10/2011 06:11:40 a.m.
Bug Check String  : NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000024
Parameter 1       : 00000000`001904fb
Parameter 2       : fffff880`0a3508d8
Parameter 3       : fffff880`0a350130
Parameter 4       : fffff880`016c9027
Caused By Driver  : Ntfs.sys
Caused By Address : Ntfs.sys+9d027
File Description  : NT File System Driver
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\103011-22791-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 293,696
Dump File Time    : 30/10/2011 05:13:31 a.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 071611-27658-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 16/07/2011 12:39:52 p.m.
Bug Check String  : BAD_POOL_HEADER
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000019
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000020
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`0da43c90
Parameter 3       : fffffa80`0da43d70
Parameter 4       : 00000000`040e000c
Caused By Driver  : SYMEFA64.SYS
Caused By Address : SYMEFA64.SYS+1abb
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7fd00
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\071611-27658-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 293,392
Dump File Time    : 16/07/2011 12:41:22 p.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 070311-26332-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 03/07/2011 02:28:37 p.m.
Bug Check String  : NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000024
Parameter 1       : 00000000`001904fb
Parameter 2       : fffff880`037388d8
Parameter 3       : fffff880`03738130
Parameter 4       : fffff880`016a3027
Caused By Driver  : Ntfs.sys
Caused By Address : Ntfs.sys+9d027
File Description  : NT File System Driver
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7fd00
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\070311-26332-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 293,616
Dump File Time    : 03/07/2011 02:30:27 p.m.
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 062611-31793-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 25/06/2011 11:32:51 p.m.
Bug Check String  : BAD_POOL_CALLER
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000c2
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000007
Parameter 2       : 00000000`0000109b
Parameter 3       : 00000000`119dd1b8
Parameter 4       : fffffa80`108a21d0
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7fd00
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.18247 (win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7fd00
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\062611-31793-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 293,712
Dump File Time    : 25/06/2011 11:34:20 p.m.
==================================================
```


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Follow the instructions here> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html
Lets see if the BSOD dump file(s) can tell us whats going on.


----------



## HardTrance9 (Feb 8, 2014)

*Ok, here are my files, thanks! (followed instructions)*

Ok, here are my files, thanks! (followed instructions)!

opcorn:

Thanks for any help Wrench97 or anyone else :thumb:

windows 7
64 bits
original installed on system
purchased as a gaming laptop from powernotebooks.com
Age? i think 2011
Age of OS? mmm same
CPU - Intel i7 Q740 1.73 Ghz
8 GB ram
Video card - GeForce GTX 460m
Not sure on the motherboard
Not sure on the power supply or wattage

Asus G53 JW-A1


Hope this helps!


----------



## HardTrance9 (Feb 8, 2014)

Wrench97 said:


> Follow the instructions here> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html
> Lets see if the BSOD dump file(s) can tell us whats going on.


Ok done!

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...followed-instructions-794978.html#post4860994


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There are a couple related to the hard drive, looks like a Seagate hard drive use Seatools for Dos to check the drive> How to perform a Seagate's Seatools Test | Tech Support Forum

A couple others may be memory related use Memtest86+ to test the ram for errors> D/L Memtest+ > How to perform a MemTest86+ Test | Tech Support Forum


```
2014 Feb 09 16:45:33 PM     98-dbug   
              …………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

                                    …………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………





Debug session time: Fri Feb  7 23:56:40.077 2014 (UTC - 5:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\020714-38142-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.18247.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532
System Uptime: 1 days 0:20:35.045
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Ntfs.sys
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!FsRtlTeardownPerStreamContexts+e2 )
BugCheck C2, {7, 109b, c332f38, fffffa800c71f910}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#Example]BAD_POOL_CALLER (c2)[/url]
Bugcheck code 000000c2
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000007, Attempt to free pool which was already freed
Arg2: 000000000000109b, (reserved)
Arg3: 000000000c332f38, Memory contents of the pool block
Arg4: fffffa800c71f910, Address of the block of pool being deallocated
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc2_7_nt!FsRtlTeardownPerStreamContexts+e2
MaxSpeed:     1730
CurrentSpeed: 1845
 
Processor may be overclocked!
Expected Frequency:   1730
Actual Frequency:     1845
Overclock Ratio:      [color=red]1.06647[/color]
 
BiosVersion = G53JW.211
BiosReleaseDate = 01/28/2011
SystemManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
SystemProductName = G53JW
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Sat Feb  1 22:23:44.664 2014 (UTC - 5:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\020114-29515-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.18247.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532
System Uptime: 1 days 20:12:17.522
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Ntfs.sys
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs+9be27 )
BugCheck 24, {1904fb, fffff8800e9958d8, fffff8800e995130, fffff880016b4e27}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#Example]NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM (24)[/url]
Bugcheck code 00000024
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000001904fb
Arg2: fffff8800e9958d8
Arg3: fffff8800e995130
Arg4: fffff880016b4e27
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x24_Ntfs+9be27
MaxSpeed:     1730
CurrentSpeed: 1845
 
Processor may be overclocked!
Expected Frequency:   1730
Actual Frequency:     1845
Overclock Ratio:      [color=red]1.06647[/color]
 
BiosVersion = G53JW.211
BiosReleaseDate = 01/28/2011
SystemManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
SystemProductName = G53JW
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Fri Jan 31 02:10:03.134 2014 (UTC - 5:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\013114-45365-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.18247.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532
System Uptime: 1 days 2:24:16.661
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!IopDeleteFileObjectExtension+9b )
BugCheck C2, {7, 109b, 101591b8, fffffa800c418a00}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#Example]BAD_POOL_CALLER (c2)[/url]
Bugcheck code 000000c2
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000007, Attempt to free pool which was already freed
Arg2: 000000000000109b, (reserved)
Arg3: 00000000101591b8, Memory contents of the pool block
Arg4: fffffa800c418a00, Address of the block of pool being deallocated
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc2_7_nt!IopDeleteFileObjectExtension+9b
MaxSpeed:     1730
CurrentSpeed: 1845
 
Processor may be overclocked!
Expected Frequency:   1730
Actual Frequency:     1845
Overclock Ratio:      [color=red]1.06647[/color]
 
BiosVersion = G53JW.211
BiosReleaseDate = 01/28/2011
SystemManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
SystemProductName = G53JW
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Tue Feb 12 22:37:02.086 2013 (UTC - 5:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\021213-41106-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.18044.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130104-1431
System Uptime: 0 days 0:13:00.101
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!NetiopIoWorkItemRoutine+3b )
BugCheck 19, {20, fffffa800c53ecc0, fffffa800c53edf0, 4130006}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#Example]BAD_POOL_HEADER (19)[/url]
Bugcheck code 00000019
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000020, a pool block header size is corrupt.
Arg2: fffffa800c53ecc0, The pool entry we were looking for within the page.
Arg3: fffffa800c53edf0, The next pool entry.
Arg4: 0000000004130006, (reserved)
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_20
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x19_20_NETIO!NetiopIoWorkItemRoutine+3b
MaxSpeed:     1730
CurrentSpeed: 1845
 
Processor may be overclocked!
Expected Frequency:   1730
Actual Frequency:     1845
Overclock Ratio:      [color=red]1.06647[/color]
 
BiosVersion = G53JW.211
BiosReleaseDate = 01/28/2011
SystemManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
SystemProductName = G53JW
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Mon Jan 30 12:48:16.047 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\013012-30310-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
System Uptime: 1 days 7:11:23.179
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsCommonClose+1e7 )
BugCheck 24, {1904fb, fffff8800f1758d8, fffff8800f175130, fffff880016c0027}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#Example]NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM (24)[/url]
Bugcheck code 00000024
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000001904fb
Arg2: fffff8800f1758d8
Arg3: fffff8800f175130
Arg4: fffff880016c0027
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x24_Ntfs!NtfsCommonClose+1e7
MaxSpeed:     1730
CurrentSpeed: 1845
 
Processor may be overclocked!
Expected Frequency:   1730
Actual Frequency:     1845
Overclock Ratio:      [color=red]1.06647[/color]
 
BiosVersion = G53JW.209
BiosReleaseDate = 10/05/2010
SystemManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
SystemProductName = G53JW
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``




		***   3rd PARTY DRIVER LIST   *** 
		***   3rd PARTY DRIVER LIST   *** 




AMonTDLH.sys                Fri Sep 14 03:42:54 2012 (5052DFFE)
AMonTDLH.sys                Thu May 26 11:56:42 2011 (4DDE783A)
AMonTDLH.sys                Fri Dec 18 03:15:35 2009 (4B2B3A27)
ASMMAP64.sys                Thu Jul  2 05:13:26 2009 (4A4C7A36)
ATK64AMD.sys                Tue May 12 21:04:54 2009 (4A0A1CB6)
ATamptNt.sys                Tue Feb 15 04:06:44 2011 (4D5A4224)
Abyssus.sys                 Thu Oct 29 22:53:48 2009 (4AEA553C)
AhnRghNt.sys                Sun Sep 23 23:04:54 2012 (505FCDD6)
AsDsm.sys                   Fri Feb 13 01:14:26 2009 (49950FC2)
BHDrvx64.sys                Thu Dec  5 17:05:28 2013 (52A0F8A8)
BHDrvx64.sys                Fri Jan 11 13:50:17 2013 (50F05EE9)
BHDrvx64.sys                Wed Nov 23 14:32:10 2011 (4ECD4A3A)
CdmDrvNt.sys                Mon Jul 20 21:00:23 2009 (4A651327)
ENG64.SYS                   Thu Dec 20 04:24:21 2012 (50D2D945)
ENG64.SYS                   Thu Aug 22 16:38:20 2013 (521676BC)
ENG64.SYS                   Fri Jul 29 09:17:51 2011 (4E32B2FF)
EX64.SYS                    Thu Aug 22 16:36:51 2013 (52167663)
EX64.SYS                    Thu Dec 20 04:22:39 2012 (50D2D8DF)
EX64.SYS                    Fri Jul 29 09:15:11 2011 (4E32B25F)
EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys     Wed Oct  9 16:50:19 2013 (5255C18B)
EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys     Fri Oct 21 21:18:29 2011 (4EA219E5)
EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys     Tue Jul 31 19:36:50 2012 (50186C12)
FLxHCIc.sys                 Fri Nov  2 05:01:10 2012 (50938BD6)
FLxHCIc.sys                 Sat Oct 23 05:18:40 2010 (4CC2A870)
FLxHCIh.sys                 Fri Nov  2 05:01:17 2012 (50938BDD)
FLxHCIh.sys                 Sat Oct 23 05:18:49 2010 (4CC2A879)
GEARAspiWDM.sys             Thu May  3 15:56:17 2012 (4FA2E2E1)
GEARAspiWDM.sys             Mon May 16 16:56:05 2011 (4DD18F65)
HECIx64.sys                 Thu Sep 17 15:54:16 2009 (4AB293E8)
IDSvia64.sys                Fri Jan 10 22:57:07 2014 (52D0C113)
IDSvia64.sys                Tue Aug 28 22:48:40 2012 (503D8308)
IDSvia64.sys                Tue Nov 22 15:23:23 2011 (4ECC04BB)
Ironx64.SYS                 Fri Nov 12 18:06:50 2010 (4CDDC88A)
Ironx64.SYS                 Mon Jul 29 20:59:35 2013 (51F70FF7)
MBfilt64.sys                Thu Jul 30 23:40:32 2009 (4A7267B0)
MfFWEnt.sys                 Mon Jun 28 03:48:01 2010 (4C2853B1)
MfIPSEnt.sys                Mon Jun 28 03:48:23 2010 (4C2853C7)
Mkd2Nadr.sys                Wed Feb  6 03:53:03 2013 (511219EF)
Mkd2Nadr.sys                Thu Aug  9 05:12:39 2012 (50237F07)
Mkd3kfNt.sys                Mon Oct 15 00:18:33 2012 (507B8E99)
NETw5s64.sys                Thu Mar 18 01:21:53 2010 (4BA1B871)
NETwNs64.sys                Wed Jul 14 07:42:54 2010 (4C3DA2BE)
PxHlpa64.sys                Tue Oct 20 14:08:42 2009 (4ADDFCAA)
RTKVHD64.sys                Tue Aug 17 05:05:43 2010 (4C6A50E7)
RimSerial_AMD64.sys         Wed Jul  6 19:20:01 2011 (4E14EDA1)
RimSerial_AMD64.sys         Mon Oct 22 16:51:51 2012 (5085B1E7)
RimSerial_AMD64.sys         Mon Nov 24 12:01:01 2008 (492ADDCD)
RimUsb_AMD64.sys            Mon Jan 31 15:07:00 2011 (4D471664)
Rt64win7.sys                Sun May 30 23:46:43 2010 (4C033123)
RtsPStor.sys                Sun Jul 25 23:27:20 2010 (4C4D0098)
S6000KNT.sys                Sun Dec 27 20:43:23 2009 (4B380D3B)
SRTSP64.SYS                 Tue Mar 29 22:46:12 2011 (4D929974)
SRTSP64.SYS                 Wed Sep 25 20:23:42 2013 (52437E8E)
SRTSPX64.SYS                Tue Mar 29 22:46:18 2011 (4D92997A)
SRTSPX64.SYS                Fri Jul 26 22:45:06 2013 (51F33432)
SYMDS64.SYS                 Tue Dec  7 19:16:58 2010 (4CFECE7A)
SYMDS64.SYS                 Tue Jul 30 19:29:08 2013 (51F84C44)
SYMEFA64.SYS                Sun Mar 13 23:20:58 2011 (4D7D899A)
SYMEFA64.SYS                Sat Aug 31 00:02:36 2013 (52216ADC)
SYMEVENT64x86.SYS           Thu Mar 24 19:02:36 2011 (4D8BCD8C)
SYMEVENT64x86.SYS           Fri Jul 26 22:26:58 2013 (51F32FF2)
SYMNETS.SYS                 Tue Apr 19 18:33:31 2011 (4DAE0DBB)
SYMNETS.SYS                 Mon Sep 23 22:41:10 2013 (5240FBC6)
SymIMv.sys                  Mon Jul 29 21:38:51 2013 (51F7192B)
SymIMv.sys                  Thu Mar 17 23:19:31 2011 (4D82CF43)
SynTP.sys                   Fri Mar  5 13:22:43 2010 (4B914BF3)
TurboB.sys                  Thu Aug  6 17:17:31 2009 (4A7B486B)
VKbms.sys                   Thu Sep 30 12:16:33 2010 (4CA4B7E1)
amdxata.sys                 Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
btath_a2dp.sys              Thu Sep 16 07:34:42 2010 (4C9200D2)
btath_bus.sys               Thu Jun 24 02:17:43 2010 (4C22F887)
btath_flt.sys               Thu Jun 24 02:17:38 2010 (4C22F882)
btath_hcrp.sys              Tue Jun 29 05:30:43 2010 (4C29BD43)
btath_lwflt.sys             Mon Sep 13 04:26:54 2010 (4C8DE04E)
btath_rcp.sys               Thu Jun 24 02:17:21 2010 (4C22F871)
btusbflt.sys                Mon Nov 30 18:55:58 2009 (4B145B8E)
btwampfl.sys                Thu Mar 29 14:51:21 2012 (4F74AF29)
btwaudio.sys                Wed Mar 28 18:34:32 2012 (4F7391F8)
btwaudio.sys                Tue Jan 12 16:44:18 2010 (4B4CED32)
btwavdt.sys                 Thu Mar  1 16:45:18 2012 (4F4FEDEE)
btwavdt.sys                 Tue Jan 12 16:43:04 2010 (4B4CECE8)
btwl2cap.sys                Sat Aug 27 18:58:52 2011 (4E5976AC)
btwl2cap.sys                Fri Apr  3 20:28:45 2009 (49D6A9BD)
btwrchid.sys                Thu Mar  1 16:46:08 2012 (4F4FEE20)
btwrchid.sys                Tue Jan 12 16:44:35 2010 (4B4CED43)
ccSetx64.sys                Mon Sep 23 23:58:04 2013 (52410DCC)
cpuz135_x64.sys             Tue Nov  9 08:33:36 2010 (4CD94DB0)
dc3d.sys                    Wed May 18 04:07:24 2011 (4DD37E3C)
eeCtrl64.sys                Wed Oct  9 16:50:19 2013 (5255C18B)
eeCtrl64.sys                Tue Jul 31 19:36:51 2012 (50186C13)
eeCtrl64.sys                Fri Oct 21 21:18:28 2011 (4EA219E4)
ghaio.sys                   Mon May 30 05:34:05 2005 (429ADE0D)
iaStor.sys                  Tue Jun  8 13:33:03 2010 (4C0E7ECF)
intelppm.sys                Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
kbfiltr.sys                 Mon Jul 20 05:21:42 2009 (4A643726)
klb64mkd.sys                Mon Jun 25 22:33:16 2012 (4FE91F6C)
mbam.sys                    Mon Aug 20 12:49:41 2012 (50326AA5)
mbam.sys                    Thu Feb 28 15:33:07 2013 (512FBF03)
nvBridge.kmd                Fri Jan  7 20:57:22 2011 (4D27C482)
nvhda64v.sys                Thu Nov 11 18:10:36 2010 (4CDC77EC)
nvhda64v.sys                Tue Jul  3 11:25:04 2012 (4FF30ED0)
nvhda64v.sys                Wed Dec 19 00:41:41 2012 (50D15395)
nvlddmkm.sys                Fri Jan  7 21:07:22 2011 (4D27C6DA)
nvlddmkm.sys                Thu Mar 14 21:37:00 2013 (51427B3C)
nvlddmkm.sys                Tue May 15 03:35:36 2012 (4FB20748)
nvoclk64.sys                Tue Sep 15 17:59:25 2009 (4AB00E3D)
point64.sys                 Wed May 18 04:07:20 2011 (4DD37E38)
rzendpt.sys                 Fri Nov 15 01:34:49 2013 (5285C089)
rzudd.sys                   Fri Nov 15 01:34:51 2013 (5285C08B)






[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=AMonTDLH.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]AMonTDLH.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=AMonTDLH.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]AMonTDLH.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=AMonTDLH.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]AMonTDLH.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=ASMMAP64.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]ASMMAP64.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=ATK64AMD.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]ATK64AMD.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[color=#777777][color=#4b0082]ATamptNt.sys[/color] - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.[/color]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=Abyssus.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]Abyssus.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[color=#777777][color=#4b0082]AhnRghNt.sys[/color] - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.[/color]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=AsDsm.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]AsDsm.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=BHDrvx64.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]BHDrvx64.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=BHDrvx64.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]BHDrvx64.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=BHDrvx64.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]BHDrvx64.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[color=#777777][color=#4b0082]CdmDrvNt.sys[/color] - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.[/color]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=ENG64.SYS]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]ENG64.SYS[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=ENG64.SYS]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]ENG64.SYS[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=ENG64.SYS]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]ENG64.SYS[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=EX64.SYS]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]EX64.SYS[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=EX64.SYS]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]EX64.SYS[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=EX64.SYS]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]EX64.SYS[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=FLxHCIc.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]FLxHCIc.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=FLxHCIc.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]FLxHCIc.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=FLxHCIh.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]FLxHCIh.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=FLxHCIh.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]FLxHCIh.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=GEARAspiWDM.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]GEARAspiWDM.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=GEARAspiWDM.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]GEARAspiWDM.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=HECIx64.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]HECIx64.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=IDSvia64.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]IDSvia64.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=IDSvia64.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]IDSvia64.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=IDSvia64.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]IDSvia64.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=Ironx64.SYS]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]Ironx64.SYS[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=Ironx64.SYS]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]Ironx64.SYS[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=MBfilt64.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]MBfilt64.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[color=#777777][color=#4b0082]MfFWEnt.sys[/color] - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.[/color]
[color=#777777][color=#4b0082]MfIPSEnt.sys[/color] - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.[/color]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=Mkd2Nadr.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]Mkd2Nadr.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=Mkd2Nadr.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]Mkd2Nadr.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[color=#777777][color=#4b0082]Mkd3kfNt.sys[/color] - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.[/color]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=NETw5s64.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]NETw5s64.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=NETwNs64.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]NETwNs64.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=PxHlpa64.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]PxHlpa64.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=RTKVHD64.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]RTKVHD64.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=RimSerial_AMD64.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]RimSerial_AMD64.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=RimSerial_AMD64.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]RimSerial_AMD64.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=RimSerial_AMD64.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]RimSerial_AMD64.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=RimUsb_AMD64.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]RimUsb_AMD64.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=Rt64win7.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]Rt64win7.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=RtsPStor.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]RtsPStor.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=S6000KNT.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]S6000KNT.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=SRTSP64.SYS]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]SRTSP64.SYS[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=SRTSP64.SYS]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]SRTSP64.SYS[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=SRTSPX64.SYS]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]SRTSPX64.SYS[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=SRTSPX64.SYS]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]SRTSPX64.SYS[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=SYMDS64.SYS]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]SYMDS64.SYS[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=SYMDS64.SYS]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]SYMDS64.SYS[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=SYMEFA64.SYS]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]SYMEFA64.SYS[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=SYMEFA64.SYS]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]SYMEFA64.SYS[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=SYMEVENT64x86.SYS]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]SYMEVENT64x86.SYS[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=SYMEVENT64x86.SYS]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]SYMEVENT64x86.SYS[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=SYMNETS.SYS]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]SYMNETS.SYS[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=SYMNETS.SYS]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]SYMNETS.SYS[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=SymIMv.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]SymIMv.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=SymIMv.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]SymIMv.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=SynTP.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]SynTP.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=TurboB.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]TurboB.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=VKbms.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]VKbms.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=amdxata.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]amdxata.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=btath_a2dp.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]btath_a2dp.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=btath_bus.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]btath_bus.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=btath_flt.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]btath_flt.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=btath_hcrp.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]btath_hcrp.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=btath_lwflt.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]btath_lwflt.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=btath_rcp.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]btath_rcp.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=btusbflt.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]btusbflt.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=btwampfl.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]btwampfl.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=btwaudio.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]btwaudio.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=btwaudio.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]btwaudio.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=btwavdt.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]btwavdt.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=btwavdt.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]btwavdt.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=btwl2cap.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]btwl2cap.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=btwl2cap.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]btwl2cap.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=btwrchid.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]btwrchid.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=btwrchid.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]btwrchid.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=ccSetx64.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]ccSetx64.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=cpuz135_x64.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]cpuz135_x64.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=dc3d.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]dc3d.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=eeCtrl64.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]eeCtrl64.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=eeCtrl64.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]eeCtrl64.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=eeCtrl64.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]eeCtrl64.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=ghaio.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]ghaio.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=iaStor.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]iaStor.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=intelppm.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]intelppm.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=kbfiltr.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]kbfiltr.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[color=#777777][color=#4b0082]klb64mkd.sys[/color] - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.[/color]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=mbam.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]mbam.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=mbam.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]mbam.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=nvBridge.kmd]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]nvBridge.kmd[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=nvhda64v.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]nvhda64v.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=nvhda64v.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]nvhda64v.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=nvhda64v.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]nvhda64v.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=nvlddmkm.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]nvlddmkm.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=nvlddmkm.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]nvlddmkm.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=nvlddmkm.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]nvlddmkm.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=nvoclk64.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]nvoclk64.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=point64.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]point64.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=rzendpt.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]rzendpt.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=rzudd.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]rzudd.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]


   --- E O J ---   2014 Feb 09 16:45:33 PM    _98-dbug   Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
   --- E O J ---   2014 Feb 09 16:45:33 PM    _98-dbug   Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
   --- E O J ---   2014 Feb 09 16:45:33 PM    _98-dbug   Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
```


----------



## HardTrance9 (Feb 8, 2014)

Mmm nope.. before coming here I already tested with Seatools a few days ago and memtest too and there were no errors 

Thanks!



Wrench97 said:


> There are a couple related to the hard drive, looks like a Seagate hard drive use Seatools for Dos to check the drive> How to perform a Seagate's Seatools Test | Tech Support Forum
> 
> A couple others may be memory related use Memtest86+ to test the ram for errors> D/L Memtest+ > How to perform a MemTest86+ Test | Tech Support Forum
> 
> ...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

How many Antivirus/malware products do you have installed?
Looks like there are Symantec and AhnLab Inc drivers in the stack.

Remove both and use the free MSE for testing.
https://support.norton.com/sp/en/us/home/current/solutions/kb20080710133834EN_EndUserProfile_en_us
Microsoft Security Essentials - Microsoft Windows


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi,

We have various attached DMP files:

*BAD_POOL_CALLER (c2)*

_This indicates that the current thread is making a bad pool request._

BugCheck C2, {7, 109b, c332f38, _*fffffa800c71f910*_}


```
2: kd> !pool fffffa800c71f910
Pool page fffffa800c71f910 region is Unknown
GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from fffff8000447aa38
fffffa800c71f000 is not a valid small pool allocation, checking large pool...
unable to get pool big page table - either wrong symbols or pool tagging is disabled
fffffa800c71f000 is freed (or corrupt) pool
Bad previous allocation size @fffffa800c71f000, last size was 0
```


```
2: kd> dt nt!_POOL_HEADER fffffa800c71f910
   +0x000 PreviousSize     : 0y00000001 (0x1)
   +0x000 PoolIndex        : 0y11110010 (0xf2)
   +0x000 BlockSize        : 0y10101000 (0xa8)
   +0x000 PoolType         : 0y00000000 (0)
   +0x000 Ulong1           : 0xa8f201
   +0x004 PoolTag          : 0xfffffa80
   +0x008 ProcessBilled    : 0xfffff8a0`200daca8 _EPROCESS
   +0x008 AllocatorBackTraceIndex : 0xaca8
   +0x00a PoolTagHash      : 0x200d
```


```
2: kd> !poolval fffffa800c71f000
Pool page fffffa800c71f000 region is Unknown

Validating Pool headers for pool page: fffffa800c71f000

Pool page [ fffffa800c71f000 ] is __inVALID.

Analyzing linked list...
[ fffffa800c71f000 ]: invalid previous size [ 0xd8 ] should be [ 0x0 ]
[ fffffa800c71f000 --> [COLOR=Red][I][B]fffffa800c71f2a0 [/B][/I][/COLOR](size = 0x2a0 bytes)]: [COLOR=Red][I][B]Corrupt region[/B][/I][/COLOR]
[ fffffa800c71f6f0 --> [COLOR=Red][I][B]fffffa800c71f9c0 [/B][/I][/COLOR](size = 0x2d0 bytes)]: [COLOR=Red][I][B]Corrupt region[/B][/I][/COLOR]


Scanning for single bit errors...

None found
```
Looks like a driver causing corruption.

*BAD_POOL_HEADER (19)*

_This indicates that a pool header is corrupt._

BugCheck 19, {20, _*fffffa80107adae0*_, _*fffffa80107adb40*_, 4060004}


```
5: kd> !pool fffffa80107adae0
Pool page fffffa80107adae0 region is Unknown
 fffffa80107ad000 size:  150 previous size:    0  (Allocated)  SND0
 fffffa80107ad150 size:   80 previous size:  150  (Allocated)  I207
 fffffa80107ad1d0 size:   30 previous size:   80  (Allocated)  dNsL
 fffffa80107ad200 size:   b0 previous size:   30  (Allocated)  SAHC
 fffffa80107ad2b0 size:   30 previous size:   b0  (Allocated)  nCdT
 fffffa80107ad2e0 size:  120 previous size:   30  (Free)       FOCX
 fffffa80107ad400 size:   30 previous size:  120  (Allocated)  MmSi
 fffffa80107ad430 size:  130 previous size:   30  (Allocated)  File (Protected)
 fffffa80107ad560 size:   30 previous size:  130  (Allocated)  nCdT
 fffffa80107ad590 size:   30 previous size:   30  (Allocated)  nCdT
 fffffa80107ad5c0 size:   10 previous size:   30  (Free)       WfpH
 fffffa80107ad5d0 size:   c0 previous size:   10  (Allocated)  FMsl
 fffffa80107ad690 size:   c0 previous size:   c0  (Allocated)  FMsl
 fffffa80107ad750 size:   10 previous size:   c0  (Free)       Mdl 
 fffffa80107ad760 size:   60 previous size:   10  (Allocated)  FOCX
 fffffa80107ad7c0 size:   e0 previous size:   60  (Allocated)  SASC
 fffffa80107ad8a0 size:   80 previous size:   e0  (Allocated)  Sema (Protected)
 fffffa80107ad920 size:   30 previous size:   80  (Allocated)  dNsL
 fffffa80107ad950 size:   30 previous size:   30  (Allocated)  dNsL
 fffffa80107ad980 size:   60 previous size:   30  (Allocated)  Io  
 fffffa80107ad9e0 size:   c0 previous size:   60  (Free)       FMsl
 fffffa80107adaa0 size:   40 previous size:   c0  (Allocated)  ReTa
*fffffa80107adae0 size:   60 previous size:   40  (Free ) *FOCX
        Pooltag FOCX : File System Run Time File Object Context structure, Binary : nt!fsrtl
GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80004466a38
fffffa80107adb40 is not a valid small pool allocation, checking large pool...
unable to get pool big page table - either wrong symbols or pool tagging is disabled
fffffa80107adb40 is freed (or corrupt) pool
Bad previous allocation size @fffffa80107adb40, last size was 6
```
The pool block which were looking at within the pool page belongs to the File System Run Time File Object Context structure.


```
5: kd> !poolval fffffa80107adae0
Pool page fffffa80107adae0 region is Unknown

Validating Pool headers for pool page: fffffa80107adae0

Pool page [ fffffa80107ad000 ] is __inVALID.

Analyzing linked list...
[ fffffa80107adae0 --> [COLOR=Red][I][B]fffffa80107adc00 [/B][/I][/COLOR](size = 0x120 bytes)]: [COLOR=Red][I][B]Corrupt region[/B][/I][/COLOR]
```
We can see that this wasn't the next pool entry which was to be expected, a driver has overwritten the pool block.

*PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)*

_This indicates that invalid system memory has been referenced._

Bug check 0x50 usually occurs after the installation of faulty hardware or in the event of failure of installed hardware (usually related to defective RAM, be it main memory, L2 RAM cache, or video RAM).

Another common cause is the installation of a faulty system service.

_* Antivirus software can also trigger this error, as can a corrupted NTFS volume.*_


```
1: kd> kv
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`0dce1548 fffff800`0430253b : 00000000`00000050 fffffa7f`8f013e1e 00000000`00000008 fffff880`0dce16b0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0dce1550 fffff800`04283cee : 00000000`00000008 fffffa7f`8f013e1e fffff800`0442ba00 fffffa80`0ef94be0 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x43781
fffff880`0dce16b0 fffffa7f`8f013e1e : fffffa80`0ef94c45 fffff880`014e9ad9 00000000`00000705 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e (TrapFrame @ fffff880`0dce16b0)
fffff880`0dce1840 fffffa80`0ef94c45 : fffff880`014e9ad9 00000000`00000705 00000000`00000000 fffff8a0`63536153 : 0xfffffa7f`8f013e1e
fffff880`0dce1848 fffff880`014e9ad9 : 00000000`00000705 00000000`00000000 fffff8a0`63536153 00000000`000002bf : 0xfffffa80`0ef94c45
fffff880`0dce1850 00000000`00000705 : 00000000`00000000 fffff8a0`63536153 00000000`000002bf fffffa80`0707b150 : [COLOR=Red][I][B]SYMEFA64+0xe4ad9[/B][/I][/COLOR]
fffff880`0dce1858 00000000`00000000 : fffff8a0`63536153 00000000`000002bf fffffa80`0707b150 fffff880`012ee6ce : 0x705
```
^^ Symantec Extended File Attributes (Norton) call.

*CACHE_MANAGER (34)*

_This indicates that a problem occurred in the file system's cache manager._

One possible cause of this bug check is depletion of nonpaged pool memory. If the nonpaged pool memory is completely depleted, this error can stop the system. However, during the indexing process, if the amount of available nonpaged pool memory is very low, another kernel-mode driver requiring nonpaged pool memory can also trigger this error. 




```
4: kd> .exr 0xfffff8800374d508
ExceptionAddress: fffff800042eaa6d (nt![COLOR=Red][I][B]MmUnmapViewInSystemCache[/B][/I][/COLOR]+0x000000000000013d)
   ExceptionCode: c0000005 (Access violation)
```

*DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)

*_This indicates that a kernel-mode driver attempted to access pageable memory at a process IRQL that was too high._

A driver tried to access an address that is pageable (or that is completely invalid) while the IRQL was too high. This bug check is usually caused by drivers that have used improper addresses.

By default, the fault of the crashes is NETIO.sys which is the Network I/O Subsystem. This is not the true cause of the crash, and usually when we have network related crashes like this, it's caused by one of two things:

1. Network drivers themselves need to be updated.

2. 3rd party antivirus or firewall software causing NETBIOS conflicts.


*--------------*


Overall, what's going on? Norton appears to be causing memory corruption.


1. Remove and replace Norton with Microsoft Security Essentials for temporary troubleshooting purposes:

Norton removal - https://support.norton.com/sp/en/us...B19C8E11.4?entsrc=redirect_pubweb&pvid=f-home

MSE - Microsoft Security Essentials - Microsoft Windows


2. ghaio - Mon May 30 05:34:05 _*2005*_



^^ ASUS NB Probe program, dated from 2005. Remove it ASAP, it's bloatware.


Regards,


Patrick


----------



## HardTrance9 (Feb 8, 2014)

Wrench97 said:


> How many Antivirus/malware products do you have installed?
> Looks like there are Symantec and AhnLab Inc drivers in the stack.
> 
> Remove both and use the free MSE for testing.
> ...


Hi 

I have Norton 360 installed which I could uninstall I guess.

The AhnLab Inc installed too, which is needed for some online transactions.

Also I installed but almost don't use, and it was installed later on after I already had several BSOD's this program: Malwarebytes Anti-Malware

I will try to get sometime to uninstall what you suggested and follow the instructions when possible and let you know. Thanks!


----------



## HardTrance9 (Feb 8, 2014)

Patrick I can only say, many thanks for taking all the time to describe all of these DMP files!! 

Thanks a lot, and I see your recommendation is the same so I will go ahead and do it ASAP and check if this works.

But if Norton is the one causing this, does this mean I should not install it or after removing it, I should re-install it and it should be ok from then?

Thanks again, I can finally see some light at the end of the tunnel... hope..



PJB said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have various attached DMP files:
> 
> ...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Remove it and see if the bsod's stop, if they do I would not reinstall it, but I'm not a fan of Norton anyway.

Don't over look the Asus PC probe that also as caused issues in the past.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Exactly what Bruce said above.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## HardTrance9 (Feb 8, 2014)

PJB said:


> Exactly what Bruce said above.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Patrick


Unfortunately I don't see a way to uninstall the Asus NB Probe. 

I found the folder but there is no uninstaller file or so. 

:frown:

Also I have one important question:

Quote:

"Ultimately, when it comes to Microsoft Security Essentials vs Norton, the better choice is somewhat personal. Microsoft Security Essentials offers solid protection against malware, but it will not catch everything. That said, if you’re even just a little bit cautious and knowledgeable about internet security, Microsoft Security Essentials should work just fine for you. If the internet is brand new to you or you just need the peace of mind of a more thorough application, then Norton is your best bet as its protection is as close to full proof as you can get."

In my case I surf around many places where Norton has blocked many virus, trojans, spyware attempts to get into my laptop. Will MSE work ok for me? I don't surf over those place too much but the only reason why I have stuck to Norton360 is because it was the only Antivirus that self maintained my laptop without me needing to defrag, clean temporary files, etc etc... important cause I don't have much time lately...(own business)...

Will MSE be enough or ok for me? don't really care if it's free or not.. but care a lot of the effectiveness...

the BSOD is bothering sometimes but not sure if I would prefer to deal with viruses more than the BSOD's...

Thanks for your comments!!

:huh:


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

How about via Control Panel's 'Uninstall a Program' list? If not, let's try Revo - Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## HardTrance9 (Feb 8, 2014)

PJB said:


> How about via Control Panel's 'Uninstall a Program' list? If not, let's try Revo - Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Patrick


In the list doesn't appear... will try the REVO.


ALSO, i checked a website where MSE is at the very baseline of protection :frown:

AV-TEST - The Independent IT-Security Institute: Jul/Aug 2013


So not sure on getting rid of Norton 360?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

You will need to uninstall it, at least to see if the crashing stops, as it's currently the what appears to be causing corruption.

That's also an article from a website I've never really seen being reputable + circa 2013.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The idea of using MSE is only meant to be as a test not a permanent solution.


----------



## HardTrance9 (Feb 8, 2014)

Wrench97 said:


> The idea of using MSE is only meant to be as a test not a permanent solution.


Ok thanks. Sorry for making all these questions.

So I could remove the NB Probe with the REVO. So far, no crashes.

I guess my last question for now would be, for how long do you recommend testing the MSE? 1 month? more? less? I guess the big question would be: if no more crashes occur with the MSE, then that will mean I need get rid of Norton for eve and switch to other AV software? or maybe was just that Norton 360 could get corrupted after a while and just need to re-install it?

Sorry again for my noob questions..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

See what happens with the NB probe removed. Before removing Norton

How long would depend on how often the crash occurred before if you go double the time I'd say you found the problem.

I'm not a Norton fan so I would get rid of it anyway but if you like it reinstalling is a option to see if it was corrupt.


----------



## HardTrance9 (Feb 8, 2014)

Wrench97 said:


> See what happens with the NB probe removed. Before removing Norton
> 
> How long would depend on how often the crash occurred before if you go double the time I'd say you found the problem.
> 
> I'm not a Norton fan so I would get rid of it anyway but if you like it reinstalling is a option to see if it was corrupt.


Ok! will do! thanks a lot!

You have been very helpful. I hope the NB Probe was the main problem, but somehow I have the feeling it is not. But let's see.

Thanks again!

:blush:


----------



## HardTrance9 (Feb 8, 2014)

Well today I got a bad_pool_header or something like that with th NB Probe removed. I guess the next step will be to remove Norton 360 and install MSE and see what happens for the next few days.

However I noticed that the BSOD appeared after me having a few applications on hold (winamp, youtube videos in pause, excel spreadsheet, starcraft running, etc.) so I am thinking maybe, as it was mentioned earlier in this thread, my laptop just ran out of memory and crashed..

will try uninstalling 360... and let you know what happens...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Running out of Memory is not a known cause for bsod's.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Indeed. 

When you run out of memory (RAM), it pages the hard disk and your system comes to a screeching halt essentially, but a bug check is not called.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## HardTrance9 (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh....I see... is just that everytime the BSOD comes up is after having some heavy processing... I try to always close what I don't use to free up RAM and avoid the crashes you would get like with Windows ME hehe... ok will let you know on the MSE. Thanks again for your comments.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Not a problem, let us know how it turns out.



> I try to always close what I don't use to free up RAM and avoid the crashes you would get like with Windows ME hehe...


Well, thankfully, memory management is not as much of a nightmare as it was on Windows ME.

Regards,

Patrick


----------

